# Is a Pyrex Dish Ok to bake a cheese cake?



## mommythechef (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi...I need to know, is it okay to bake a cheese cake in a pirex dish ? i intend to serve from this dish itself. Will this affect the quality of the cake or the crust ? Any advice would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2009)

It'll work, especially if the pyrex dish is round.  It will just be more difficult to serve from, and you won't get the wow factor of that pretty cheesecake staring sedsuctively at you from the serving dish.  

The problem you will have is that normally, you blind bake the graham cracker crust, and then chill in the freezer before adding the cheesecake filling.  I wouldn't take a hot pyrex pan from the oven to the freezer as you risk causing it to shatter when the ceramic (or tempered glass) goes from hot to cold.  

You will be able to get away from it if you remove the baked crust from the oven, let cool to room temperature, and then fill it with the unbaked custard.  Then cook according to recipe directions.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

just be careful- my Parent's shattered twice now!


----------



## mommythechef (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks...i will follow your advice good weed of the north...will have an update on how it turned out... however I will have to use a rectangular dish as those are the only shapes I have in Pyrex !! By the way, in my 1st post I seem to have I misspelled PYREX !! Sorree...!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ...You will be able to get away from it if you remove the baked crust from the oven, let cool to room temperature, and then fill it with the unbaked custard.  Then cook according to recipe directions.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




This is all I ever do.  Take it out of the oven and let it cool until the filling is ready.  Then the filling goes into the crusted pan and into the oven regardless of how cool the crust is.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 7, 2009)

luvs said:


> just be careful- my Parent's shattered twice now!



You are certainly skilled if you can glue it all back together after shattering not only once, but twice. Let me go get that tumbler I broke back out of the trash so you can fix it for me 

Bob


----------



## luvs (Jul 8, 2009)

oh, he-he. they broke two different ones.


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to use Pyrex for my baking. It worked well!


----------

